# Was I too harsh?



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

I just moved into my apartment complex with my boyfriend a couple of months ago. This is the first place I have lived that allows pets. We adopted a cocker spaniel from a rescue and of course we have to walk him several times a day (probably one of the worst parts of having a dog and no fenced-in back yard). 

There is this lady a few doors down with a dachshund who never picks up her dogs poop. She puts him on one of those chains from her patio so she does not have to actually walk him, she just stands out there while he does his business on his chain. Okay, seriously, like right now there are literally about 10 piles of poop just chillin' outside her patio door, which is also where myself and other people walk their dogs. My boyfriend and I have both stepped in her dogs poop at least once. It makes me SICK. We have a 20 dollar pooper scooper and ALWAYS pick up after our dog. It's inconsiderate not to!

I left a note on her patio door that says:

Please clean up your dog's poop outside of your patio door. It is unfair to other people with dogs to have to step in or dodge your dog's poop every day. Pooper scooper's are only 20 dollars, you could invest in one. I have stepped in your dogs poop while walking my own dog and it is very inconsiderate. If this continues, I will take this matter to the leasing office for them to handle. Please be respectful of your neighbors. Thank you.

 I was pretty honest. I am just so sick of people getting animals and not cleaning up after them. Like, hello?! You live in an APARTMENT complex, other people have to step in your dog's poop, UGH you are disgusting.

Sorry I needed to vent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope she gets the note and 'cleans' up her act. Heh.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 16, 2008)

Your being good for doing that. I would also report it to the Apartment management, as they should be sorting it out too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats gross....everyone needs to pick up after their pets...I let a lady have it that walks her dog down the street everyday and he just happens to favor our front yard (curbside) by the mailbox for pooping....Ok thats fine if it's his spot...But pick up after him..I told her the next time I come out to get my mail and step in dog poop I am going to have a very serious problem with her. I even gave her a handful of doggie bags...She said well how do you know it's Ralphie..I said because Ralphie is the only one that I see out here everyday and it looks like Ralphie's turds anyway...and I stormed off.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL @ the name Ralphie.


Dude, seriously a pooper scooper is like the easier thing to use, you don't have to use your hands or anything. IT'S SO EASY. I hope these people get their act together. I am just disgusted.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ I know and he's a black bulldog!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Is bulldog's poop large?! 

OMG This is a WONDERFUL convo! HAhaha. Ew.

The dachshund's poop is small but it's THERE and disgusting


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think you were too harsh at all..this lady needs to be told this..you are giving her a fair warning before you take it any further...she needed to hear it! If your going to have a dog, learn to clean up after it. It doesn't require much time, she is just being lazy!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_I don't think you were too harsh at all..this lady needs to be told this..you are giving her a fair warning before you take it any further...she needed to hear it! If your going to have a dog, learn to clean up after it. It doesn't require much time, she is just being lazy!_

 


Amen sister! I just don't want it to come across like I was being a raging bitch, but I guess it just depends on how she reads it? Oh well, like you said, fair warning before I go to the leasing office.

OMG this is seriously disgusting. Like, that would be like not throwing away your baby's diapers and just leaving them on the floor or counter in rest rooms. -dry heave-


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

At the place where I lived before june of this year (we bought a condo) there was this stupid ass girl right next door who decided she would buy a dog. Let's not start on her case... but long story short : she was a crazy low class hooker, and lived with her bf, about the same quality of people... see the point?

So, one day I got tired of having dog piss and poo on my porch, so I told the owner about the dog. She didnt know, and since the girl was supposed to leave in a month or so, I was packing up my patience until the day she left, but that day it was enough.

Since the wall between us was so thin, I could hear anything, including the phone ringing and her bf answering to who was probably the owner about the dog poo everywhere... 

I just had the time to close my windows and lock my doors that the crazy @ss guy came knocking on my 2 doors, trying to open it!!! He was screaming at me. 2 minutes after, I heard him screaming at the janitor that he would KILL ME!!! Yeah, kill me because I suposely (sp??) lied about the poo, that it wasnt his dog. YEAH right dude, were are two on this level, I have no dog or no cat going outside, come on.

They left the day after without paying, and they made their dog poo in front of my door. I opened the door, I just missed the chance of taking the fresh poo to throw it at them carrying their white bed spread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this neighbor of yours is more easy to deal with. Usually people who act like that arent very fun... 
Tell us back when you have news!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Is bulldog's poop large?! 

OMG This is a WONDERFUL convo! HAhaha. Ew.

The dachshund's poop is small but it's THERE and disgusting_

 
Yep pretty good size....He is low to the ground and Ralphie is super fat so they probably let him eat so much stuff that a dog doesn't need...chicken wings, Hot dogs ...pizza


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_At the place where I lived before june of this year (we bought a condo) there was this stupid ass girl right next door who decided she would buy a dog. Let's not start on her case... but long story short : she was a crazy low class hooker, and lived with her bf, about the same quality of people... see the point?

So, one day I got tired of having dog piss and poo on my porch, so I told the owner about the dog. She didnt know, and since the girl was supposed to leave in a month or so, I was packing up my patience until the day she left, but that day it was enough.

Since the wall between us was so thin, I could hear anything, including the phone ringing and her bf answering to who was probably the owner about the dog poo everywhere... 

I just had the time to close my windows and lock my doors that the crazy @ss guy came knocking on my 2 doors, trying to open it!!! He was screaming at me. 2 minutes after, I heard him screaming at the janitor that he would KILL ME!!! Yeah, kill me because I suposely (sp??) lied about the poo, that it wasnt his dog. YEAH right dude, were are two on this level, I have no dog or no cat going outside, come on.

They left the day after without paying, and they made their dog poo in front of my door. I opened the door, I just missed the chance of taking the fresh poo to throw it at them carrying their white bed spread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this neighbor of yours is more easy to deal with. Usually people who act like that arent very fun... 
Tell us back when you have news!_

 

Oh my gosh, that is a horrible experience! I have seen this lady outside, she said my dog was cute, so I'm not thinking she is of 'quality' of your old neighbor, but ya never know. She also throws her cigarette butts outside and around her dog's poop there are like DOZENS of cigarette butts. I smoke, as well (I know, gross) but we have a bottle outside we put all our butts in. I guess all of us are raised differently, but where are these people's common sense? Like they thought you wouldn't get mad at DOG POOP being on your porch?! Good lord, some of these people need smacked around a bit. Hah.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep pretty good size....He is low to the ground and Ralphie is super fat so they probably let him eat so much stuff that a dog doesn't need...chicken wings, Hot dogs ...pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahahahaha, I'm sure all of those foods would not only give our pudgy friend Ralphie a LOT of horrible gas, but some SUPER smelly poop.
YIKES!

Does his owner also look like she eats way too many hot dogs, chicken wings and pizza?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 16, 2008)

if she can't afford a poop scooper walmart bags work.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_if she can't afford a poop scooper walmart bags work._

 


True. My pooper scooper actually scoops it right into a bag that you attach to it, we use target and walmart bags! Maybe I should push some her way. At this point I'm willing to pick it up myself, then chunk it at her sliding glass patio door.


----------



## statusmode (Dec 16, 2008)

It's a good thing you left her that letter, and I agree you should talk to the management if she doesn't get it together.
One morning as I stepped outside my front door to go to school I saw a lady holding the leash of a massive great dane while he pooped on our front lawn (we live in front of a PARK!).. the worst part is as soon as she saw me she yanked her dog's leash and jogged away. If I was anyone else I would have shouted at her to pick it up with a bag or something but I hate confrontation.. if it weren't for the fact that my parents have private gardeners that clean up after my puppy anyway I would've been so pissed lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Hahahahaha, I'm sure all of those foods would not only give our pudgy friend Ralphie a LOT of horrible gas, but some SUPER smelly poop.
YIKES!

Does his owner also look like she eats way too many hot dogs, chicken wings and pizza? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhh Yeah...But so do I!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_if she can't afford a poop scooper walmart bags work._

 
RIGHT!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

TISH1127 said:


> Ahhh Yeah...But so do I!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_It's a good thing you left her that letter, and I agree you should talk to the management if she doesn't get it together.
One morning as I stepped outside my front door to go to school I saw a lady holding the leash of a massive great dane while he pooped on our front lawn (we live in front of a PARK!).. the worst part is as soon as she saw me she yanked her dog's leash and jogged away. If I was anyone else I would have shouted at her to pick it up with a bag or something but I hate confrontation.. if it weren't for the fact that my parents have private gardeners that clean up after my puppy anyway I would've been so pissed lol_

 

Apparently our leasing office has someone that comes out once a month to clean up poop, I'm like UHHH, that is not needed. We are all adults. If you can't clean up after your dog, DON'T GET A DOG. :X


----------



## Moxy (Dec 16, 2008)

Please let us know what she replies. It's so immature what she's doing.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Please let us know what she replies. It's so immature what she's doing._

 

I noticed the note is gone off of her patio door. Guess we will see!


----------



## statusmode (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Apparently our leasing office has someone that comes out once a month to clean up poop, I'm like UHHH, that is not needed. We are all adults. If you can't clean up after your dog, DON'T GET A DOG. :X_

 
bleh dodge or step in the mess that accumulates over a month? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no thanks.. I hope your neighbor gets a clue


----------



## autumnschild (Dec 17, 2008)

lol you and all the other neighbors can chip in together and buy her a poopscoop for christmas


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *autumnschild* 

 
_lol you and all the other neighbors can chip in together and buy her a poopscoop for christmas_

 

GOOD IDEA! Too bad my other neighbors are kinda assholes.

They complain about our dog barking while we are gone, yet it sounds like they are moving dead bodies around their place EVERY NIGHT at like 7:30-8 pm.

I hate them


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 18, 2008)

You heard anything yet?


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 18, 2008)

that's just gross. I think your note wasn't rude or harsh at al..straight to the point. I have a Lab (big poops ! LOL) and i have a big backyard and my mom makes me pick up the turds even in the winter when nobody ever goes to the yard. That's just plain nasty, i'm sorry but imagine during the summer? with all the stupid mosquitoes standing on the turds, then they come to your house and bite u ? i mean come one, common sense clean that sh*t up, literally lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, whats going on with the poo poo neighbor??


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh what an inconsiderate neighbor!! And LAZY! You can't even get off your ass to walk your dog? They need exercise too, that's actually kind of cruel imo to tie him up on a chain and walk in his own accumulating filth. 

She's a pig! Littering with cigarette butts too... yuck. Hopefully she'll get the message and clean up her disgusting mess. And if not, I'm sure the leasing office would be thrilled to learn of it. 

People like that make me want to vomit.. you don't have a sprawling ranch, lady, you live in a damn APARTMENT complex with shared common areas. Have a little courtesy!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 18, 2008)

Not harsh at all.  You went straight to the point in a nice polite way.  I've seen those scoopers for a freaken $1 at the dollar store!  So price cannot be an excuse!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 18, 2008)

No that wasn't harsh at all girl....


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_You heard anything yet?_

 


Thanks everyone for asking! I went out last night and took my flashlight ( I tried to be a little discreet) and I actually didn't see any signs. I worked til 8 tonight so the big test will be tomorrow morning in daylight so I can see if she really cleaned it up! 

I agree with others, like how lazy are you. She stands outside smoking a cigarette while her dog goes out on a chain and poops. TAKE THE DAMN DOG FOR A WALK. The poor thing prob gets NO exercise except for in the house.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 18, 2008)

I would have just gone straight to the leasing office. I have AMPLE experience with dealing with shitty apartment neighbors. When you try to handle it yourself it can churn up some drama between you and the neighbor because she will eventually find out that it's you leaving notes. If you just go straight to the office and "politely" complain, they'll be on your side first and you'll have the upper hand. Just be super nice to them and kiss ass but be sure to get your point across about the issues with your neighbor.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I would have just gone straight to the leasing office. I have AMPLE experience with dealing with shitty apartment neighbors. When you try to handle it yourself it can churn up some drama between you and the neighbor because she will eventually find out that it's you leaving notes. If you just go straight to the office and "politely" complain, they'll be on your side first and you'll have the upper hand. Just be super nice to them and kiss ass but be sure to get your point across about the issues with your neighbor._

 

I don't like to immediately jump on that bandwagon because maybe this woman just thought no one cared and this made her realize like 'oh shit maybe this does affect other people'. So I tried to go about it more with a 'heres a little warning before I go straight to the leasing office'. 

Although I actually HAVE called the leasing office, just not specifically about her. I just told them that a few people don't clean up after their dogs and that if I knew who it was specifically to let them know. That was about a month ago, so since then it's gotten worse, especially with this broad.


----------



## frocher (Dec 19, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I would have just gone straight to the leasing office. I have AMPLE experience with dealing with shitty apartment neighbors. When you try to handle it yourself it can churn up some drama between you and the neighbor because she will eventually find out that it's you leaving notes. If you just go straight to the office and "politely" complain, they'll be on your side first and you'll have the upper hand. Just be super nice to them and kiss ass but be sure to get your point across about the issues with your neighbor._

 
I second this. My upstairs neighbors are dickheads, I seriously hate them. I recently had to complain on them and I went straight to the complex manager and let her know what was up. 
BTW, my upstairs neighbors don't clean their dog shit up either. There are signs posted all over the grassy areas that all shit must be cleaned up and disposed of and they were letting their dog shit wherever she wanted so I reported them for that too and I notice that they go out now with a little baggie HAHA.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

UPDATE::::::


I went over there today walking Oscar and didn't see any poop! I could even see a few little spots where you could tell it was either picked up or scooped up, whatever.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh that's good news then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like your little note has worked. Way to go! I hope it stays that way.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Heheh, thanks to all you guys' support. <3


----------



## jdechant (Dec 19, 2008)

I am so glad that letter resolved the issue! Now crossing fingers for ya that she doesn't get lazy again in a week!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_I am so glad that letter resolved the issue! Now crossing fingers for ya that she doesn't get lazy again in a week!!_

 

Girrrrrl, then I might pick up the poop myself and place it nicely and neatly on her back porch and have it spell out, "I HATE YOU"


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Girrrrrl, then I might pick up the poop myself and place it nicely and neatly on her back porch and have it spell out, "I HATE YOU"_

 
LOL... that would be awesome.

Glad to see she's cleaned up a little, and hopefully it will continue! Or else she might get a flaming bag of poo on her doorstep a la Billy Madison..  "it's POOP again!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lmao... i love that movie


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_LOL... that would be awesome.

Glad to see she's cleaned up a little, and hopefully it will continue! Or else she might get a flaming bag of poo on her doorstep a la Billy Madison..  "it's POOP again!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lmao... i love that movie_

 


Bahahahahahah. Maybe I'll use the cigarette butts that she throws all over the same spot on the grass to spell out, BITCH after the "I hate you" part.

Omg, I'm so bad.


----------

